# Estação Meteorológica da Cova da Piedade



## PedroAfonso (9 Ago 2009 às 21:46)

Esta é a nova localização da estação meteorológica, outrora em Almada, mais concretamente no Campo de São Paulo;

Agora sim está numa localização perfeita e com todas as características para uma fiabilidade de dados acima da que registava na antiga localização.

Para já, e porque estou a angariar €€€ para adquirir um PC para o novo local, apenas em eventos extraordinários, depressões, frentes, etc. haverá divulgação de dados online.

E agora, as fotos:










































SUL




NORTE




OESTE




ESTE

























Está feita a montagem. A todos muito obrigado por terem ficado por aí a par das novidades, de terem lançado sugestões e críticas, que continuo a aceitar.

HotSpot, os espaçadores têm 1.75 cm medidas hoje.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Ago 2009 às 21:58)

PedroAfonso disse:


> HotSpot, os espaçadores têm 1.75 cm medidas hoje.



Parabéns pela instalação na nova localização, muito melhor que a anterior. 

Mesmo assim, não posso deixar de apoiar a opinião do *HotSpot* depois de ter visto o RS já instalado.

O espaçamento é um pouco exagerado e não irá impedir a entrada de alguma radiação para o interior do abrigo. Deves colocar os pratos espaçados, o ideal, em 1 cm, mas 1,5 cm sempre melhorava qualquer coisa em relação ao actual.

Quanto mais próximos estiverem, mais protegido fica o sensor da radiação directa. Não te preocupes, pois o arejamento não fica comprometido e os registos serão mais correctos.

Outro aspecto importante, para além de estético, é aquele prato que está torto. Isso pode comprometer seriamente a protecção do sensor, havendo ali aquele buraco. Tenta corrigi-lo para que ele fique alinhado com os outros.

De resto, excelente montagem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2009 às 22:04)

Boas Pedro Afonso,então cá vai a primeira critica,RS os furos não ficaram certos de alta a baixo os pratos ficaram  encornicados e devem estar a fazer muita força,os varões deviam M8 que são mais compridos para levarem mais pratos.
Quanto ao local tudo bem .


----------



## *Dave* (9 Ago 2009 às 23:07)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> RS os furos não ficaram certos de alta a baixo os pratos ficaram  emcornicados e devem estar a fazer muita força




Também reparei nisso.

Quanto ao local parece muito bom!


Abraço


----------



## PedroAfonso (25 Ago 2009 às 16:10)

Em teste está já a disponibilização de dados online. 

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ISETBALA3

Só não estou a perceber como é que meto a minha estação partilhada com as outras... Aparecem várias da região de Lisboa, mas a minha não :/


----------



## HotSpot (25 Ago 2009 às 16:16)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Só não estou a perceber como é que meto a minha estação partilhada com as outras... Aparecem várias da região de Lisboa, mas a minha não :/



Aparece sozinha, aguarda uns minutos ou horas...


----------



## PedroAfonso (25 Ago 2009 às 16:28)

Obrigado 

Daqui a pouco vou ter de desligá-la. Como é um teste, só será definitivo quando tiver aqui um PC a tempo inteiro.

Ainda assim estou bastante satisfeito por ter conseguido para já disponibilizar dados tanto para guardar no PC via histórico, como para online via Wunderground.

Ainda assim, até lá, em situações extraordinárias, estará no ar. 

Só estou com receio que se não estiver online durante algum tempo, o wunderground a retire do site.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Ago 2009 às 22:34)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Só estou com receio que se não estiver online durante algum tempo, o wunderground a retire do site.



O ID da tua estação e o respectivo histórico ficam sempre lá, mesmo que fique desligada.

A única coisa que acontece é retirarem a estação temporariamente da vista conjunta com as outras da região de Lisboa, quando esta fica inactiva durante 4h seguidas.


----------



## PedroAfonso (25 Ago 2009 às 22:39)

Daniel Vilão disse:
			
		

> O ID da tua estação e o respectivo histórico ficam sempre lá, mesmo que fique desligada.
> 
> A única coisa que acontece é retirarem a estação temporariamente da vista conjunta com as outras da região de Lisboa, quando esta fica inactiva durante 4h seguidas.



Ah óptimo.  É que enquanto não tiver um computador para meter lá, vai ter que ser assim. Obrigado pelo feedback 

Como não consegui configurar decentemente através do Virtual Weather Station, software com trial, optei antes pelo Heavy Weather Uploader, que aproveita o programa Heavy Weather 2.0, que vem com a LaCrosse WS2357, e permite lançar dados para a internet continuamente.

Software que é totalmente compatível com o Wunderground e ainda com o Citizen Weather.

O ideal era também ser compatível também o Meteoclimatic, mas infelizmente tal não parece ser possível.


----------



## PedroAfonso (17 Set 2009 às 18:43)

*Estação Cova da Piedade online. Fases 2 e 3 terminadas*

Está finalmente terminado este projecto.

Com dados online para todo o mundo em 3 páginas da internet:

Wunderground
AWEKAS
PWS-Weather

Depois de 3 horas com dores de cabeça pelo meio, algumas chatices, mas também no final o resultado foi gratificante.

Dou assim por terminadas as 2a e 3a fases: instalação de um PC e ligação da estação à internet.

Para já é tudo. Obrigado aos que acompanharam o processo de instalação da estação neste novo local, todos aqueles que visualizaram esta página.

Podem clicar nos links da assinatura


----------



## Lightning (17 Set 2009 às 18:57)

Parabéns por este passo importantíssimo no teu projecto! 

O teu esforço foi bem recompensado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Set 2009 às 19:11)

*Re: Estação Cova da Piedade online. Fases 2 e 3 terminadas*



PedroAfonso disse:


> Está finalmente terminado este projecto.
> 
> Com dados online para todo o mundo em 3 páginas da internet:
> 
> ...



E agora só falta o Meteoclimatic. 

Parabéns pelos progressos.


----------



## PedroAfonso (18 Out 2009 às 21:17)

*Automatização da estação*

Olá pessoal. Hoje foi um dia bastante produtivo. Na antevisão para a semana que vem, fui novamente à Cova da Piedade ligar a internet, o PC reinicia-se sempre mas a net não ligava sozinha. E aproveitei para fazer umas modificações: Agora automatizei tudo no computador. Desta feita, sempre que ele reinicia, como tem feito até hoje sem motivo aparente, o software da estação e a ligação à internet é feita automaticamente, eliminando as quebras na divulgação dos dados.


----------



## PedroAfonso (18 Out 2009 às 21:20)

Novidade também, o website do Meteo Piedade. Praticamente 2 meses depois de ter montado a estação na Cova da Piedade, está terminado o website para divulgação de dados meteorológicos. 

Com base do Webnode, e inspirado no site Meteo Moita, na área do seguimento em tempo real (Satélite, Radar,...) este site tem todas as informações em tempo real sobre o tempo em Almada, a partir da Cova da Piedade. O design está simples, não é um site muito complexo, mas completo.

Confiram, e adicionem nos favoritos : http://meteo-piedade.webnode.com/


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Out 2009 às 21:27)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Novidade também, o website do Meteo Piedade. Praticamente 2 meses depois de ter montado a estação na Cova da Piedade, está terminado o website para divulgação de dados meteorológicos.
> 
> Com base do Webnode, e inspirado no site Meteo Moita, na área do seguimento em tempo real (Satélite, Radar,...) este site tem todas as informações em tempo real sobre o tempo em Almada, a partir da Cova da Piedade. O design está simples, não é um site muito complexo, mas completo.
> 
> Confiram, e adicionem nos favoritos : http://meteo-piedade.webnode.com/



Uma plataforma online é imprescindível para a organização dos dados de uma estação meteorológica e para dar a conhecer o projecto.

Infelizmente da minha parte ainda não foi possível, devido a problemas de software que espero ver resolvidos nos próximos meses.

Muitos parabéns por mais um importante passo neste projecto. Também não o perco de vista.


----------



## HotSpot (18 Out 2009 às 21:35)

Excelente trabalho Pedro Afonso.

Felizmente os sites amadores de meteorologia nascem como cogumelos 

A ti e a todos os meus sinceros parabéns pela dedicação a esta nossa paixão.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2009 às 22:00)

Muitos parabéns Pedro, mais um site qualquer dia superamos o IM


----------



## DRC (24 Out 2009 às 22:35)

Pedro Afonso, como seguraste o pluviómetro ao ferro?


----------



## PedroAfonso (13 Nov 2009 às 21:54)

Olá!

Não sei ao certo o nome do material: Chamo-lhe fixadores, de plástico mais densos, mais resistentes.


----------



## DRC (13 Nov 2009 às 22:27)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Olá!
> 
> Não sei ao certo o nome do material: Chamo-lhe fixadores, de plástico mais densos, mais resistentes.



Nesta imagem que encontrei na net, aparecem os instrumentos segurados ao ferro com objectos de metais pregados. Sabes dizer-me se é possível fazer isso?

http://www.astrosurf.com/re/la_crosse_ws2350_20080602-02.jpg


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Nov 2009 às 22:37)

DRC disse:


> Nesta imagem que encontrei na net, aparecem os instrumentos segurados ao ferro com objectos de metais pregados. Sabes dizer-me se é possível fazer isso?
> 
> http://www.astrosurf.com/re/la_crosse_ws2350_20080602-02.jpg



É possível, senão não estaria fotografado. 

São as típicas presas em «U». Mas atenção, como já te disse em privado, que o termo-higrómetro não pode ficar assim instalado. Terá de estar dentro de um abrigo, normalmente um RS, para não sofrer com a incidência de radiação solar.


----------



## PedroAfonso (14 Dez 2009 às 17:54)

-Problemas técnicos impedem a divulgação de informações meteorológicas da Cova da  Piedade. Prometemos ser breves na resolução -​
Desconfio que tenham sido as pilhas. Amanhã vou até ao local ver o que se passa. Só espero que sejam as da consola.


----------



## PedroAfonso (15 Dez 2009 às 14:47)

Solucionado.


----------



## PedroAfonso (16 Dez 2009 às 22:48)

*Meteograma GFS/Meteopt para a sua localidade*

Meteograma GFS/Meteopt para a sua cidade: Consulte o tutorial na área Meteograma ou Procurar - Meteograma​
Por defeito, a cidade apresentada no meteo-piedade é Almada. Agora é possível todos os visitantes visualizarem o Meteograma para a sua cidade de Portugal.


----------



## PedroAfonso (25 Jan 2010 às 23:45)

_______


----------



## PedroAfonso (15 Fev 2010 às 19:01)

______


----------



## PedroAfonso (14 Mar 2010 às 19:09)

Novo Layout e novas funcionalidades​
6 meses depois da entrada no ar do website do Meteo Piedade, chegou a altura de tornar o site mais maduro, mas ao mesmo tempo mais agradável e mais fácil de ser consultado.

 Novo endereço: www.meteopiedade.pt.vu (o actual mantém-se activo);

 Novo logótipo (variável consoante a época do ano);

 Novo layout;

 Área de apresentação da vila onde se encontra a estação meteorológica, com uma breve história, brasão e galeria fotográfica;

 Área Meteorologia Tempo Real, que concentra todos os dados meteorológicos, sejam imagens de Satélite, Gráficos, Trovoadas e Radar num único espaço.


----------



## AnDré (14 Mar 2010 às 20:40)

Grandes progressos, PedroAfonso!
Parabéns


----------



## PedroAfonso (2 Mai 2010 às 15:55)

Software Weather Display​
A partir de hoje a transmissão de dados a partir da estação da Cova da Piedade é feita através do software Weather Display (v10.37). As vantagens principais são:

 Maior fiabilidade e estabilidade do software em ambiente Windows;

 Elaboração automática de gráficos dos parâmetros meteorológicos para a Cova da Piedade;

 Disponibilização de mais informações como as fases da Lua, o nascer do Sol bem como o seu ocaso;

 Intervalos de actualização dos dados meteorológicos mais curta;

 Possibilidade de funcionar com diversos projectos meteorológicos em simultâneo, tais como o MeteoClimatic.


----------



## PedroAfonso (2 Mai 2010 às 19:26)

Meteo Piedade no Facebook e no Twitter​
O Meteo Piedade está mais online. Seja fã no Facebook e siga o Meteo Piedade no Twitter:

 Meteo Piedade no Facebook

 Meteo Piedade no Twitter


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Mai 2010 às 19:59)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Meteo Piedade no Facebook e no Twitter​
> O Meteo Piedade está mais online. Seja fã no Facebook e siga o Meteo Piedade no Twitter:
> 
> Meteo Piedade no Facebook
> ...



Exelentes progressos, Pedro.
Exelente mesmo.
Parabéns


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Jul 2010 às 12:47)

Novas Funcionalidades Mobile​
O Meteo Piedade Mobile foi reformulado. Com o apoio do Weather Underground suporta agora todas as plataformas móveis (Telemóvel/PDA/IPhone) com previsões meteorológicas, dados em tempo real e extremos.

Estas funcionalidades estão também acessíveis através de um qualquer PC/MAC, com a vantagem de reduzir o tráfego utilizado (especialmente quando acedido através de internet móvel).

Aceda e adicione nos seus favoritos:

 Telemóvel/PDA

 IPhone


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Jul 2010 às 12:51)

Rede Estações Reformulada​
A área Rede Estações do site Meteo Piedade está agora mais interactiva. Com o apoio do Weather Underground é possível visualizar sem sair da página dados meteorológicos referentes a todas as estações meteorológicas amadoras do país em tempo real.

 Rede Estações


----------



## PedroAfonso (9 Dez 2010 às 17:18)

Nas próximas semanas será realizado um upgrade ao material meteorológico da estação da Cova da Piedade. 

É caso para dizer que o Pai Natal chegou mais cedo.











Está também prevista uma renovação do site, que não conhece alterações de fundo desde Outubro de 2009, e consequente alteração da denominação do projecto meteorológico, de forma a ser mais abrangente.

Neste espaço, tal como no passado, serão colocadas as actualizações da montagem da Davis Vantage Vue, assim como quaisquer assuntos relacionados com o site do projecto. Fiquem atentos.


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Dez 2010 às 17:10)

Finalmente ontem consegui desmontar a La Crosse, que foi desligada às 13h50, e montar a nova Davis, ainda que sempre numa correria para evitar os aguaceiros que teimaram em não desaparecer.

A estação foi muito fácil de montar e de ligar ao PC, foi praticamente plug and play. O Wireless de facto funciona e bastante bem. A consola está a mais de 20 metros com duas paredes pelo meio e não sofre qualquer tipo de interferência.

Estou bastante satisfeito com este investimento: A fiabilidade dos dados é muito melhor, o equipamento é de grande qualidade. Espero que, como o Vilão e o Mário Barros costumam dizer, tenha uma estação para a vida.

Desde ontem ao final da tarde que está a transmitir dados: 

http://meteo-piedade.webnode.com 

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ISETBALA3

Seguem-se as fotos:
Mastro com 3.5 metros de altura;





Pormenor;





Orientação NORTE (fotografia tirada abaixo da cota do sensor)





Orientação SUL (fotografia tirada abaixo da cota do sensor);





Orientação OESTE (fotografia tirada abaixo da cota do sensor);





Orientação ESTE (a distância para a construção é de 25 metros; fotografia tirada abaixo da cota do sensor);





Pormenores;





Pormenores;





Pormenores;





Consola da Vantage Vue;





Conexão ao PC e Software WeatherLink. Este equipamento vem aparte da estação.






Resta referir que até dia 1 a estação poderá estar temporariamente sem transmissão de dados devido a operações de manutenção, tais como melhoramentos do sensor e ainda testes de estabilidade da conexão ao PC, assim como a própria ligação à internet.


----------



## HotSpot (23 Dez 2010 às 17:32)

Excelente. Maravilhoso upgrade.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Dez 2010 às 17:36)

_Material de guerra_ da meteo  

Boa compra.


----------



## Kraliv (23 Dez 2010 às 17:47)

Parabéns pela aquisição! 

Boa sorte com ela...e não te esqueças de actualizar a foto e a informação sobre a nova estação no teu site


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Dez 2010 às 00:15)

Conhecendo o local pessoalmente posso dizer que está num local de bastante exposição ao vento e ao sol, livre de obstáculos demasiado próximos. 

Parabéns pela aquisição, Davis é Davis e vais notar bastante diferença.


----------



## PedroAfonso (5 Fev 2011 às 23:18)

Kraliv disse:


> Parabéns pela aquisição!
> 
> Boa sorte com ela...e não te esqueças de actualizar a foto e a informação sobre a nova estação no teu site



Não foi esquecido. Nova página Meteo Piedade com informações actualizadas sobre a estação, assim como fotografias, novo layout e logótipo. 

Adicionem nos favoritos e acedam à única estação meteorológica do centro da cidade de Almada: http://meteo-piedade.webnode.com


----------

